# Did You Hear About the Woman Who Cut Out A Pregnant Woman's Baby When She Responded to Her Ad?



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2015)

Some woman put an ad on Craigslist selling baby clothes.  When a pregnant woman came to her house to look at the clothes, she cut the baby out of her and the baby died.  The woman was sent to the hospital in fair condition.  I can't believe some of these people nowadays.


----------



## Kadee (Mar 23, 2015)

Yes the story made it to the Australian TV nightly news how ghastly!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2015)

So sad for that poor mom to be, she will never be able to get over a terrible loss like that.  http://kron4.com/2015/03/22/cops-woman-whose-baby-was-cut-out-in-attack-saved-her-own-life/


----------



## pchrise (Mar 23, 2015)

It has happen before except the mother died the baby was located and return to father


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 23, 2015)

How on earth does anyone ever recover from something that heinous?


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 23, 2015)

It's getting beyond weird, what is happening to people's minds.  Maybe it's always gone on, we just have the quickest news nowadays


----------



## Don M. (Mar 23, 2015)

Most estimates put the percentage of those with a serious mental illness at about 6% of our population....that equates to about 20 million people in this nation who are right on the edge of going haywire.  Many of them wind up in prison, but millions more are walking our streets every day of the week, and the daily news gives ample evidence of what they are capable of.  The programs and institutions that Used to be dedicated to helping these people have largely disappeared over the past several years...it is now "politically incorrect" to label any but the most deranged as having mental health issues.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2015)

You definitely have to beware of strangers coming into your house, or you going into theirs.  I've sold a couple of things on Craigslist, and my husband was always somewhere in the house, etc.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 23, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> You definitely have to beware of strangers coming into your house, or you going into theirs.  I've sold a couple of things on Craigslist, and my husband was always somewhere in the house, etc.



AMEN to strangers.  Craigslist is now recommending that a seller should arrange to meet a buyer/seller in a public place to avoid getting robbed, etc.  I buy and sell stuff on EBAY, and periodically take some things to a local auction.  That way, all transactions take place via the Internet or in a setting with large numbers of people.  I would not want to be alone with many of the people I see walking around.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 23, 2015)

I would never go to anyone's house to buy from Craigslist.  My friend thinks it's silly, but after all the stuff that's happened (i.e., the caigslist killer, etc) that couple that was killed when going to look at a car, etc.) it just seems prudent not to do it.  I'd rather be silly than dead.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 24, 2015)

Just a couple days ago, we had a mother kill,her three little ones. Choked them, drowned one and stabbed them. Then she tried to slit her wrist. The five month old baby was the last to pass just a couple days ago. The wife and I shed a tear over this one. Even the news folks were having a tough time reporting. So sad.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 24, 2015)

This case will be interesting as it must be determined if the attacker is guilty of murder of attempted murder.   It has to be determined if the fetus was viable enough to have survived on it's own.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 24, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Just a couple days ago, we had a mother kill,her three little ones. Choked them, drowned one and stabbed them. Then she tried to slit her wrist. The five month old baby was the last to pass just a couple days ago. The wife and I shed a tear over this one. Even the news folks were having a tough time reporting. So sad.



This may sound cold-hearted, but it's the way I feel.  I just wish that these mothers and fathers would just kill themselves if they want to, and leave the children out of it.  Why should these innocent little children be denied living out their lives because of a parent with problems or mental issues?  It angers me when they kill the kids, and then the 'attempt' to take their own lives somehow fails, and they live.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 24, 2015)

Hardly a day goes by without some mind boggling violent crime being reported.  Even out here in the boondocks, we are not immune from these things.  Last year, some nitwit who was living with his girlfriend and babysitting her young boy, beat him up because he was crying, then took the little boy out onto a country road, and claimed the little kid had been killed by a hit and run driver while they were taking a walk.  I hope he spends the rest of his days behind bars.


----------



## chic (Mar 25, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> I would never go to anyone's house to buy from Craigslist. My friend thinks it's silly, but after all the stuff that's happened (i.e., the caigslist killer, etc) that couple that was killed when going to look at a car, etc.) it just seems prudent not to do it. I'd rather be silly than dead.



Me neither. People are DANGEROUS! When will all the innocents ever learn?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2015)

It's the most heinous of crimes but I remember reading a similar story which happened in the USA a few years ago...


Another report this morning from Detroit where a mother has beeen arrested following the discovery of her son and daughter aged 11 and 14 being discovered dead and wrapped in the same bag in her freezer.. 

from the BBC...


_A Detroit mother has been arrested after officials found two of her children dead inside her freezer. 
_
_Court officials carrying out an eviction order on Tuesday discovered the bodies of an 11-year-old boy and a 14-year-old girl._
_Police did not name the woman but said the bodies were wrapped in the same plastic bag._
_Two of the woman's other children, aged 11 and 17, were found at a neighbour's home and placed in protective custody._
_A post-mortem report has been scheduled to determine how the children died._
_Police Chief James Craig called it a "terrible find"._
_Tori Childs, a neighbour, told the Associated Press that she hadn't seen the two dead children for about a year._
_Neighbours  said the 36-year-old mother was behind on her rent on her three-bedroom  apartment and was "going through some things"._

            [h=2][/h]


----------



## 911 (Mar 25, 2015)

I aided in a fetal abduction in 2008 in Pennsylvania. Thankfully, I was just chasing down some people to get their statements about the accused, asking them the usual questions. The lady that was pregnant died, but the baby survived. I didn't follow up on the case and did not have to give any testimony, so I wasn't really involved, other than just taking some statements. This has to be a tremendously difficult time for those involved with the person that was found dead and lost her child. When I took their statements, I could just feel the people's different emotions coming from them. Some were upset, some were very angry and I had one girl that passed out when I explained why I was interviewing her.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 25, 2015)

We had a case like this in New Mexico many years ago.  Horrific!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 16, 2019)

Sadly, this happened again in Chicago.  The mother-to-be had someone coming over to her house to sell her used baby clothes, the mother was strangled and killed, the baby was cut from her body.  Stories like this make me sick, how can anyone be so heartless and cruel. Rest in peace to the mother, hoping the baby survives.  Full story here. 



> “We believe that she was murdered and we believe that the baby [was]  forcibly removed following that murder,” police spokesman Anthony  Guglielmi said in a statement.
> The baby boy was recovered after paramedics responded to a home where a  woman said she had just given birth on the same day that Ochoa-Lopez  went missing. DNA tests later determined the baby to be Ochoa-Lopez's  child. The baby is being treated at Christ Hospital in Oak Lawn,  Illinois, in grave condition, police said Thursday. Ochoa-Lopez's family  named the baby Yadiel.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 16, 2019)

It seems like everyday you hear heartbreaking stories like these. I can not think of the worst way these murderers should be punished. Prison is not cruel enough IMO. They should experience the worst punishment they can receive.


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2019)

This in today news....

_A woman, her 24-year-old daughter and her  husband have been charged in the murder of a pregnant teenager who was  found strangled behind their home on Wednesday after having her baby boy  ripped from her belly in a sickening, womb-raiding plot they allegedly  hatched over the course of several months. 
_
_Clarisa  Figueroa, 46, and her daughter Desiree Figueroa, 24, have been charged  with the murder of Marlen Ochoa-Uriostequi and with the aggravated  battery of Marlen's baby boy who is fighting for his life in the  hospital after being cut from her womb once she was dead. _
_Clarisa's boyfriend Piotr Bobak, 40, has been charged with concealing a murder and concealing a death.   _
_All three are due in court for bond hearings on Friday. _
_According  to neighbors, all three lived in the basement of the house which  belongs to Clarisa's parents, Jose, 70, and Angelita, 60. _
_They have not been charged and it is unclear what, if anything, they knew of the plot.  _
_Marlen  had been missing since April 23 when she went to meet Clarisa after  meeting on a Facebook group for women in need. Clarisa claimed she was  also pregnant and offered to give the young married mother free baby  clothes. 
_
_
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...g-pregnant-Chicago-teen-womb-raider-plot.html

_


----------



## applecruncher (May 17, 2019)

Horrible. 

Interaction with strangers via online ads can be so dangerous. Whether it be selling, buying, renting, dating, job hunting, whatever. And Craigslist has had a lot of bad publicity.


----------



## 911 (May 17, 2019)

Craigslist has been at the head of a lot of crimes. It’s a good concept, but it needs to be more regulated like eBay. Craigslist has dropped some of their personal ads since the Craigslist Killers occurred and the Boston Intern turned robber/killer. 

The one Craigslist Killer was a fellow who lived in Ohio and placed a help wanted ad stating that it was “the job of a lifetime.” Richard Beasley would then drive his new hire to a secluded woods area and then shoot them in the head. On his third attempt, I believe it was, his gun misfired and his prey was able to escape. The lucky fellow made it to another home and called the police. At first, the police were skeptical of his story, but once the victim showed them the crime scene and they found evidence, they believed him. They were able to catch him using his ad and obtaining information from Craigslist. 

The other killer, Phillip Markoff, would set up a date with a call girl, rob them of their money and credit cards and leave. He never concealed his identity. One of his victims decided to take him on and he ended up killing her. The Boston police and the Massachusetts State Police were able to use video and DNA to track him down. He later hung himself in jail while on suicide watch.


----------



## Butterfly (May 17, 2019)

Too much creepy stuff going on with Craiglist.  I would never use it for anything -- just too risky.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 17, 2019)

It's events like this that I decided a year ago I was not going to deliberately view horrible news ever again. I screwed up opening this thread. However many years I have left I am going to make a conscious effort to minimize the bad and magnify the good. If you want to say I am turning my back on the world I would respond by saying simply life is too short to throw dirt on my days especially if I do it my self.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2019)

What I heard today was that a 19 year old woman was strangled to death and her baby cut out of her womb.  The baby is in grave condition.  This happened in Chicago.  This type of heinous crime should be punished severely in my opinion!  Worst thing I've heard in awhile.


----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2019)

Nothing new about these nut cases. They have been around forever, along with their gruesome, heinous crimes. All that can be done is locking them up when their crimes are discovered.


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> It's events like this that I decided a year ago I was not going to deliberately view horrible news ever again. I screwed up opening this thread. However many years I have left I am going to make a conscious effort to minimize the bad and magnify the good. If you want to say I am turning my back on the world I would respond by saying simply life is too short to throw dirt on my days especially if I do it my self.



yes I've often thought the same, but I'm caught between not wanting to know, and  being  fore-warned... in other words I don't want to be blind to crimes that maybe happening in my area or in fact new types of criminal acts that I may not be aware of, and have to be on my guard against!!.....but you're right, it would be nice not to see all the horrors that goes on in the world.


----------



## 911 (May 18, 2019)

I admit that I bought 5 dvd’s from a fellow on Craigslist for a really good price. I made an appointment to meet him at a diner on my patrol. When he showed up, I walked up to him and asked him if the videos in his hand are the ones being sold on Craigslist. He told me yes. I then told him that I was the buyer. He looked surprised or shocked. I was in uniform.

I also sold my pool table on Craigslist. I made certain of who I was dealing with before I invited them to my house to see the table. I also worked into our conversation that I was a state cop. That seems to have the right affect. I sold the table to a female school teacher who was buying it for her husband and son.


----------



## Falcon (May 18, 2019)

"Water boarding  is the  only form of punishment that should  be used  on these  stupid
culprits.   Look up  "water boarding".


----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2019)

Also, for people with Falcon's delight in torturing the insane, look up "medieval punishments."  There are entire web sites devoted to this.


----------

